# ATP question



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I am currently following the ATP outlined by Friel in the Cyclists Training Bible

I am currently in Base 3 Week 1

Last year I did the 500 hour ATP, this year I am trying to do the 550 hour ATP

I am 45 yrs old and have been riding many years but just started following the Friel plan last year

I am going to go skiing for a week with my family in about a month

I am trying to make that a rest week 

This would require 4 weeks of Base 3, then one week skiing then Build

My friend recommended 3 weeks Base 3, 1 week R&R then one week skiing before starting Build to maximize recovery 


Thanks for any input

Will


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Rest/recover when you need it, not on some arbitrary time scale.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the response 

For the self-trained cyclist, following a plan can help to prevent overtraining

The "rest week" has been enlightening for me because it does seem that full recovery can take more than just a couple of days

Now in week 2 of Base 3

Have started to do more intensity but still no neuromuscular power


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

It's exceptionally difficult to over train. For someone who's done 500 hours/year going to 550, I doubt they'll ever get to that state, provided they don't attempt to ramp up training load too quickly for too long.

Agree that a plan can help with that, but a good plan for early phases of training might not have any substantial recovery scheduled for 2-3 months.

Problems with arbitrary recovery periods are:
1. you may not actually need it
2. you might need it earlier
3. for most with normal lives, rest of life factors usually intervene and mean you end up with an unscheduled recovery anyway. That sucks even more when it happens right after your scheduled recovery.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

You got that right Alex...Like when you are half way through your recovery week and you get sick....Then the next week also becomes a recovery week...DAMN!


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies 

I don't necessarily want to stray too far off topic or argue with a successful coach

But I will say that one thing that I have found about the recovery weeks - it lets me go a little harder knowing that a recovery weak is around the corner, and then it also allows me to perform more intense workouts after the recovery week 

It is also a nice mental break 

So for the self-trained athlete - a scheduled recovery week has been a valuable addition to the training plan

Back on topic - I agree - my trip to Colorado later this month will come right after a scheduled recovery week 


I am thinking I will continue in Base 3 and then use the ski trip as a recovery week


So I am trying to avoid back to back "recovery" weeks - one scheduled and one unscheduled


----------

